# Well, Looks Like My Sar Career Is Over....



## great white (Jan 30, 2016)

26 years in military SAR and it looks like its over.

I'm finally busted up enough that they're looking at bouncing me out the door.

It's not all bad, a medical release has many more benefits attached to it than a regular release.

It also looks like I'll be accommodated to at least year 27, which would put me at a 54% pension.  I lost some of that to the ex-wife, so it won't quite be 54%. Probably more in the 45-50% range. Still, not that bad, that should put me somewhere in the 30-40 g range and the wife is still working at a 60G+ a year job. So, making around 40-50G (gross) would probably maintain our standard of living as it currently sits.

I've also got a couple medical restrictions that Veterans has yet to pay out for. Should come in around 60G. Great thing about that is its tax exempt, which makes it more like getting close to 100G.

Med release also indexes my pension to the rate of inflation from the first day I'm out. I think the rate is somewhere between 1.5-2% per annum.

MedR tops up my pension to 75% for the first two years after release and they pay for two years retraining at an occupation of my choice. They literally pay for everything, right down to travel back and forth to my spouse's location on weekends if my schooling is elsewhere.

I also get a severance package, which is somewhat of a rare benefit these days. They froze that several years ago since they are ceasing that benefit (like most places these days), but a MedR is different and it "unfreezes" that rate. Basically, the recipient receives credit for the years since the freeze in the calculations, which means more $$ for the recipient. That should come in around somewhere in the the 25-35 G (gross) range. That money will go into an account/investment to pay/help pay for my daughter's education.

I gotta say, Med release is a very generous package. But in the other hand, I can't count how many people's lives have been saved as a result of sacrificing my body and mind. Even the last flight I did before they grounded me I puled 4 guys off a boat as it sunk beneath the last guys feet. That's not a bad note to leave my flying career on I guess. Maybe it all comes out even in the end, dunno. I have very mixed feelings on it.....

I've already been "felt out" by a couple SAR organizations to join them post military, but I'm not sure I want to (or even can) get back into a SAR aircraft.

My real quandary is what the heck do I do once out?

I'm 50 now and everything I'm interested in has some sort of apprenticeship period.

Who the heck is going to hire a 53-ish year old apprentice?

It seems even the young bucks have a hard time getting on somewhere these days.

If I take a trade and assuming I get through an apprenticeship, I'll still need something I can transfer between provinces (wife is still in military and will likely move every 2-5 years). That means red seal trade at least. Which is yet another hurdle to jump before I start making income. Even harder if we're moving around.

Not to mention, by the time I do make it to a journeyman, I'll be pushing 60. Nearly time to retire for good then.

I would like to get into some of the "metal" trades (welding, fabrication, machinist, etc) but they're all in the apprentice category and you need red seal to be interprovincial. I thought about going back to school to get my autotech licensee back, but apprenticeship again to get back to journeymen. AME is an options, but apprenticeship again and you're somewhat limited in Canada for job locations. I thought maybe NDT, but the quals seem to be impossibly difficult to get (bureaucracy), apprenticeships and the bulk of it seems to be piecemeal work in Alberta with oil companies (I have absolutely zero interest in alberta and big oil work). I've even thought about opening my own smal shop in something like small engines or motorcycle work, but that market seems pretty flooded everywhere I've lived. Plus, by the time it takes to get a small business viable, it would be time for the wife to move provinces again......

I guess I'm just sort of vetching here, it's all pretty new. Just found out about this 2 days ago. Although I could also see the writing on the wall a while ago.

I know lots of guys get to this point without these options/benefits. I guess I'm at least lucky that way.....


----------



## tomh (Jan 30, 2016)

Great white
I know the feeling after 29 years uncle sam said go home, I said cool thanks for the memories

NOW don't think for one minute anybody won't hire you as a retiree  THEY WILL!!  because you are dependable and they can count on you showing up on time not complaining and willing to work. I know this for a fact because I get offered jobs all the time and I have to run away.
But its nice knowing that if I want to I can.    *Good luck and HAPPY retirement! it only gets better*!


----------



## kvt (Jan 30, 2016)

You should be able to find something,  IT or something like that where you can work.  And agree with tomh that some will hire you because you were military and they know you are dependable.     your package sounds better than what the uncle sam gives as when they kick you out for medical. The other thing take it easy, don't push your self and make things worse.   (I did and now am paying for it).  
Happy retirement, and best wishes in what ever you decide to do.


----------



## great white (Jan 30, 2016)

tomh said:


> Great white
> I know the feeling after 29 years uncle sam said go home, I said cool thanks for the memories
> 
> NOW don't think for one minute anybody won't hire you as a retiree  THEY WILL!!  because you are dependable and they can count on you showing up on time not complaining and willing to work. I know this for a fact because I get offered jobs all the time and I have to run away.
> But its nice knowing that if I want to I can.    *Good luck and HAPPY retirement! it only gets better*!



I wish it were true, but private sector in Canada doesn't view vets quite the same way they seem to in the states. It's pretty "hit and miss" depending on the particular employer. Some downright refuse to hire vets simply because they are vets. Part of a "multicultural society" I guess. Some are perfectly happy to live under the umbrella of security, but don't think they owe you anythign for it. Free country I guess....



kvt said:


> You should be able to find something,  IT or something like that where you can work.  And agree with tomh that some will hire you because you were military and they know you are dependable.     your package sounds better than what the uncle sam gives as when they kick you out for medical. The other thing take it easy, don't push your self and make things worse.   (I did and now am paying for it).
> Happy retirement, and best wishes in what ever you decide to do.


Thanks for the suggestions and well wishes, but I literally hate the thought of IT work. I'd rather just sit in my chair all day and live off what I get on my pension. My whole adult life has been "in the fight", literally the linchpin on which success or failure in a operation has hinged upon. I don't think I could hack sitting in a chair staring at a screen all day. That sounds like a slow death to me. I need to do something a bit more active than push electrons around all day.

medical Release is fairly generous. But on the other hand, you're usually pretty busted up at that point, so I'm thinking it possibly comes out around even....


----------



## David S (Jan 30, 2016)

Great White I wish you much success in what ever you try to do.  I was quite content working until our company packed it in and I retired.  I was 67 and loved my work.  However once retirement set in, I wished I had started retirement sooner.  Not enough time to do everything.

If you don't already have one, I would suggest you consult a good financial planner (emphasis on "good").  Once all the numbers are worked on it can let you know where you sit financially i.e whether you really have to work, and if so how much.

Other than that there is so much stuff to do.  You already are into machining, and it seems like you have a bunch of practical skills, so you could do stuff for others.

I repair old clocks for people.  My buddy and I are starting our second experimental aircraft build.  In the summer my wife and I enjoy the motorhome.

And definitely agree, don't be sitting all day in the rocking chair.

I do hope you are still physically able to enjoy doing stuff.

David


----------

